# Gainesville Archery Club 900 Round August 20th



## JC280 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's fast approaching! This is the final 900 round of the year and this will be your last chance to qualify for the Gainesville Archery Club SOY.

Hope to see everyone at the range!

http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/2011moonlightmadness.pdf


----------



## abhunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 21, 2011)

i got no shot to be a soy bean, but i will shoot it.  i need to shoot it to try to regain some semblance of self respect.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 22, 2011)

Will try and be there if I'm not working.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 22, 2011)

this one's at night, so it should be cool at least


----------



## gregg (Jul 22, 2011)

So what exactly is a 900 round? Never heard of that one before.


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a 90 arrow tournament, with 30 arrows being shot at 60 meters (66 yards), 30 at 50 meters (55 yards), and 30 at 40 meters (44 yards).  We shoot 5 ends of 6 arrows for the total of 30.  The target is shot on a large, 122 cm multi-color face with scoring that goes from 10 to 1 on concentric rings.  Maximum score for each arrow is 10 x 90 arrows = max possible score of 900.


----------



## restrada (Jul 23, 2011)

Each class shoots different distances as well. A youngun would shoot much shorter distances.  Shot this last year.  Well run, lots of fun and if we shoot the car this year can we keep it?  Looking forward to the shoot!!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 23, 2011)

Dont forget that its lots of fun also, but you will be sore the next morning.....


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 23, 2011)

it's also very very reasonably priced, that's what i like.  most all 900's are at least $25 because of the amount of work that goes into one.  gainsville only charges $15, that keeps the poor geez coming back for more psychological abuse, lol!!  see ya there..oh, make sure you bring extra arrows, at least 2..it gets tight in there at 40m with 24 arrows going into a small little circle


----------



## leda (Jul 23, 2011)

Are the distances for the senior shooters  60 , 50, 40 meters in the 900? I am trying to learn the system having been an ASA, IBO shooter for years.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 23, 2011)

ole geezes and geezeresses have to shoot the long distances.  sorry


----------



## GaBear (Aug 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## abhunter (Aug 3, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 13, 2011)

Is this the one that folks need to pre-register or is it ok to show up then sign up?


----------



## JC280 (Aug 14, 2011)

You don't have to pre-register. Print a registration form off the Gainesville Archery Club website and have it filled out prior to arriving at the shoot. This will speed things up on our end.

Thanks and see you Saturday night.


----------



## tescobedo (Aug 14, 2011)

JC280 said:


> You don't have to pre-register. Print a registration form off the Gainesville Archery Club website and have it filled out prior to arriving at the shoot. This will speed things up on our end.
> 
> Thanks and see you Saturday night.



Here's the document link for the registration form:
http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/900RoundEntryForm.pdf


----------



## hansel (Aug 15, 2011)

Not wanting to get too far off track, but the 3-D that's on Sunday the 21st is that your appreciation shoot? You've had them the past few years I just was curious.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## restrada (Aug 21, 2011)

great fun, great competition and always lots of fun.  Thanks guys!  FCAC brought home 7 medals, but none were as priceless as the one ya'll gave my 4 year old for helping clean up the field.  He had an absolute blast, thanks for making him feel welcomed.


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for bringing the crew out again Rodney!  And thanks to everyone else that came out to shoot under the lights.  Another great crowd of 75 shooters!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Aug 21, 2011)

Scores?


----------



## abhunter (Aug 21, 2011)

scores should be up in a couple of days 
on the Gainesville  website.
Once again thanks to everyone 



Bowhunters Forever


----------



## ninjaneer (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again Gainesville club. I enjoyed all the shoots..  I'd like to see a couple of 900's during the coolers months as well.


----------



## JC280 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll have the scores up tomorrow evening.


----------



## GRIV (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for an awesome shoot guys. Y'all go through a lot of work for it and I really appreciate what you do for archery in North GA. The night shoots have always been a favorite of mine and I am so glad you are keeping the tradition alive! 

Thanks!!


----------



## BHuff (Aug 24, 2011)

*Gainesville 900*

Great shoot guys. We all had a great time. You put on a good shoot.


----------



## JC280 (Aug 24, 2011)

Scores are posted at www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com.


----------

